# Here's another reason you shouldn't want wolves in Utah



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjVSyQkq ... re=related


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

:evil: Stupid Wolves! They don't even read the regs!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

he is better at catching trout than I am :shock:


----------



## Slacker (Dec 20, 2007)

They'll decimate our chum and sockeye salmon runs?? :? :?


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That fish was almost bigger than the wolf!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wolves could cause the demise of the native cutthroat trout populations in utah as we know it! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yes, another salmon poisoning case!! It will kill canids. Let them eat the fish and we won't have to worry about over-population.

Mother nature at work


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

oh dont worry, i hear they eat new growth aspens now.


----------

